# Do I need to refrigerate Di-Methox liquid?



## MrsCowher (Oct 17, 2012)

And can I save the bottle, or do I have to throw it away after I open it? I know with CD&T you have to throw it away.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 17, 2012)

MrsCowher said:
			
		

> And can I save the bottle, or do I have to throw it away after I open it? I know with CD&T you have to throw it away.


I've never used it so I can't give any info on that. I can say that you do not need to throw the CDT away. The reason it says that is to cover their hide in case something were to happen. I can't think of anyone that throws it away after one use. That's just a waste of money.


----------



## TGreenhut (Oct 17, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> MrsCowher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 on the CD&T (but I don't know about the Di-Methox)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 17, 2012)

No, you don't need to refrigerate the DiMethox.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure its light sensetive though so keep it in a dark place.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 17, 2012)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure its light sensetive though so keep it in a dark place.


I was wondering about that. Good to know it doesn't have to be in the fridge either.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 17, 2012)

The only time I refrigerate it is if I use the powder / mix it myself.   It has a shorter shelf life, just an FYI for anyone who elects to mix their own.


----------



## MrsCowher (Oct 17, 2012)

Is it a big deal that I refrigerated it before I saw your answers? 

Yeah, I definitely know to throw the CD&T away.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 17, 2012)

No, do not throw the CDT away. Throwing it away is a waste. It is still good.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 17, 2012)

You *don't *have to toss the DiMethox, refrigerating it won't hurt it one bit.

You can also keep the CDT, as long as you use clean (new) needles ea. time you pull some out, and the date on the bottle is still good.  They tell you to use it all at once and toss the rest but it's not necessary if you use sterile habits and keep it refrigerated.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 18, 2012)

I keep mine in the fridge, but it will separate out most likely and then you will need to let it stand at room and swirl it occassionally until it mixes back together.  You do not have to keep it in the fridge though but probably shouldn't keep it where it could overheat or freeze.  Does the label say anything about storage temperature?


----------

